# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  Oakley.

## dave.fant.lab

Love em, hate em, have to have em.

We've been trying, and trying, and trying to bring in Oakley for the longest time now.  At least 4 months, I am making this post in hopefully reaching someone who can help, or know someone that may be able to help.  Summer is about half over and we have a local outdoor sports expo we're going to in about a month.  About a month and a half ago we received a contact email and number for our rep (from another Oakley rep in a different region), our rep has yet to respond to a single call or email.  We then found a regional sales manager on LinkedIn (that covers our district), explained the situation and still no response.  We have been nothing, but courteous and patient with this process, even though it's been an extremely frustrating process and if it wasn't for the fact that we get asked for Oakley's on nearly a daily basis, we would be over it.  

We have a moderately high-end optical shop with a lot of quality frame lines, so I know location and/or our practice are not disqualifying us.  

Any help would be more than greatly appreciated, thank you.

----------


## Barry Santini

Oakley is mostly staffed with reps under 40, mostly ex-beach/surfer dudes, and really NOT trained in conventional business etiquette.

The best follow up you'll get is "no worries."

FWIW

B

----------


## Uilleann

Why feed the GIGANTIC Lux/LC/Sunglass Hut beast?  You can certainly do better than your direct competition on quality and value.  The burden of showing the Oakley sheeple that come through your door how much better SO many other products are, lies solely with you.   :Cool:

----------


## drk

As great as Oakley is from a design perspective, their total lack of business courtesy makes them impossible to deal with.  You don't need anything that badly.

----------


## dave.fant.lab

> Why feed the GIGANTIC Lux/LC/Sunglass Hut beast?  You can certainly do better than your direct competition on quality and value.  The burden of showing the Oakley sheeple that come through your door how much better SO many other products are, lies solely with you.


We certainly do not make an effort to fed Six Flags Over Optics, but at times you have to meet your patients needs/wants.  What lines do you recommend that are legitimately of higher quality and value than Oakley that fills the same demographic?  I looked at Switch, they look alright, not overly impressive.  I have previously looked at Under Armour, but I never was able to find out who their distributor was.  We presently have Nike and they do fairly well, but not on the Oakley level.  We are certainly open to suggestions and I look forward in to hearing your opinions on some quality lines.

----------


## dave.fant.lab

> Oakley is mostly staffed with reps under 40, mostly ex-beach/surfer dudes, and really NOT trained in conventional business etiquette.
> 
> The best follow up you'll get is "no worries."
> 
> FWIW
> 
> B


Frustrating to say the least, I bet they wouldn't be very happy with customers slow rolling their payments to them. 

Any Oakley-esque recommendations Mr. Santini?

----------


## Java99

Rudy Project is a competitor that we do well with.  Best of luck, it also took us forever to get Oakley in the door.

----------


## CME4SPECS

> Love em, hate em,* have to have em.*
> 
> We've been trying, and trying, and trying to bring in Oakley *for the longest time now.  At least 4 months*, I am making this post in hopefully reaching someone who can help, or know someone that may be able to help.  Summer is about half over and we have a local outdoor sports expo we're going to in about a month.  About a month and a half ago we received a contact email and number for our rep (from another Oakley rep in a different region), our rep has yet to respond to a single call or email.  We then found a regional sales manager on LinkedIn (that covers our district), explained the situation and still no response.  We have been nothing, but courteous and patient with this process, even though it's been an extremely frustrating process and if it wasn't for the fact that we get asked for Oakley's on nearly a daily basis, we would be over it.  
> 
> We have a moderately high-end optical shop with a lot of quality frame lines, so I know location and/or our practice are not disqualifying us.  
> 
> Any help would be more than greatly appreciated, thank you.


You don't need them...you've gone half of the summer without them! Wait till you finally get them in, then the service will get even worse.

----------


## Barry Santini

> Frustrating to say the least, I bet they wouldn't be very happy with customers slow rolling their payments to them. 
> 
> Any Oakley-esque recommendations Mr. Santini?


when you get the line, you'll have trial and error to determine what will turn best for you. I've got it pretty much down to what sells. What doesn't is sold at 25-50% off or a few exchanges. Oakley lab work is non pareil and very quick...even in season. 

It is a terrific addition to our business. I am proactive stocking the various rubber tips for their frames and suns, and even keep a healthy stock of replacement lenses on hand. I donate custom colored sports models to the various high school teams in the communities I serve, and that brings in the athletes and their families for sales.

b

----------


## Plausible

> I donate custom colored sports models to the various high school teams in the communities I serve, and that brings in the athletes and their families for sales.
> 
> b


Barry, can you please expand on the above? Donating Oakleys is an interesting concept, may I ask if you donate a few frames for the Coaching Staff or outfit a whole team? If it is the whole team that is some serious coin. Also how quick is their turn times for Rx Lenses?

----------


## Craig

> Barry, can you please expand on the above? Donating Oakleys is an interesting concept, may I ask if you donate a few frames for the Coaching Staff or outfit a whole team? If it is the whole team that is some serious coin. Also how quick is their turn times for Rx Lenses?


Hate to tell you, but Oakley will not allow dealers to order any more custom products!!  It must be done on the Oakley site and they get paid.  My Oakley rep cannot get them anymore nor does he get paid on that business now.

----------


## Barry Santini

> Hate to tell you, but Oakley will not allow dealers to order any more custom products!!  It must be done on the Oakley site and they get paid.  My Oakley rep cannot get them anymore nor does he get paid on that business now.


The rep assists me with getting donation/custom product.

B

----------


## Plausible

> The rep assists me with getting donation/custom product.
> 
> B


Nice!!! That's a one in a million rep!!!

----------


## EyeManFla

We have been having this argument for over a year. The customer service from Oakley is...well, if it were any other company, I wouldn't put up with it.......
My rep....well, let's not even go there....
I can't replace them with Maui Jim because both my Boss and myself HATE Maui Jim with a passion.....
I love Costa Del Mar...but hell, you can practically buy those in the grocery store now a days.....

AT ONE TIME WE HAD AS MANY AS %) OAKLEY FRAMES IN THE STORE....WE NOW HAVE FIVE!!!!!!

----------


## karen

Hi guys!  Oakley rep here. Now Barry, I'm sure Tuttle would be upset to hear you describe us all that way. Lol. So. I'm 44 and ABOC. I don't surf but I do enjoy the outdoors. I'm sorry if you guys aren't getting the service you need and if you would like to message me your info I can pass that along to the regional in your area. For the gentleman who wants to open an account, please message me with your location and I will personally get ahold of whoever is your rep and ask them to  contact you. Hang loose!!

----------


## Kemiranda

From what I have been told, expect a very large buy in for the Oakley product.  The practice I work at would like to carry them, but the excessive buy in has prohibited that from happening.

You may want to consider bringing in Kaenon sunglasses.  Excellent optics and very well made frames from a much smaller company with excellent customer service.  Safilo Carrera's are always a favorite too.

----------


## DanLiv

I looked into adding Oakley too. Called their customer service, left a message with the rep, no response. They did tell me it would be a 60(!) piece buy in and that you are required to carry both sun and ophthalmic. No thanks. I got SPY http://www.spyoptic.com/ instead. Same construction, price point, and similar style to Oakley.

----------


## King of the Lab

I have never had a problem with Oakley. 100% great customer service every time. Maybe it helps that the headquarters are a couple of cities away. I do have to be truly honest though, I enjoyed their frame styles a little more when they were not owned by Lux. Never heard of a 70 piece buy in...that doesn't sound right.

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> I have never had a problem with Oakley. 100% great customer service every time. Maybe it helps that the headquarters are a couple of cities away. I do have to be truly honest though, I enjoyed their frame styles a little more when they were not owned by Lux. Never heard of a 70 piece buy in...that doesn't sound right.


It was what I was told by by the rep for the Houston Tx area. Flat out with no terms on payments, but he did offer 1 free frame with this buy in. His area manager called, and told me the same thing but in a much nicer way. They have gotten so big they don't need our business basically. I remember a much smaller buy in at another office I worked at. They let us order whatever opth we wanted just to try them out and see how they do. Meanwhile LC has a much smaller selection at their office but we are required to buy 70. F LUX

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

I apologize for my foul language. This was my first post edited. 

feedback@us.luxottica.com

_Give them a email and let them know how uneasy Oakley has been to work with. I was shocked with the response I received when I had the same problem. I got responses from some of the higher ups in Lux. I informed them I was going to stop selling my Lux lines since they would not let me open an account._

_The rep was a (not nice) to say the least. Did not want to be bothered with us._

_20 ladies opth_
_20 mens opth_
_30 suns_ 

_To carry the whole collection. A freaking 70 piece buy in!_

_I have since eliminated Prada, Vogue, currently working on ridding Brooks B, then possibly Coach as well._

----------


## CCGREEN

> We have been having this argument for over a year. The customer service from Oakley is...well, if it were any other company, I wouldn't put up with it.......
> My rep....well, let's not even go there....
> I can't replace them with Maui Jim because both my Boss and myself HATE Maui Jim with a passion.....
> I love Costa Del Mar...but hell, you can practically buy those in the grocery store now a days.....
> 
> AT ONE TIME WE HAD AS MANY AS %) OAKLEY FRAMES IN THE STORE....WE NOW HAVE FIVE!!!!!!


Interesting how things work in different parts of the country. My first year here we had Oakley sold maybe 3 pair. Oakley is geared to wards more of a youthful group then what we have in here. This is a OMD office. I have Maui Jim and Costa in here also. I have had a awesome Maui rep and great service but she just got off the road and into a office somewhere. I have been in here seven years now and have had a Costa rep stop in here one time. I wanted to send back some old Costa only way I could do that was exchange one old one for two new ones. I was told it was my responsibility to know which Costa frames were being discontinued and to keep new ones in stock. Then next time I heard from Costa I need to place a order with them for one frame. They did not want to send it till I signed the contract with them when they started making their own Rx's. Told them I never see a rep. Well the rep tried to tell me that when ever she came in she stood around and no one would wait on her. Told her that was not so its just me and one other lady work in the dispensary and I have been here seven years and you have been in the door once. 
So needless to say. I hate Costa's on account of the lousy service should I say NO service from their rep.

----------


## Been Klivage

They have gotten so big they don't need our organization usually. I keep in thoughts a little buy in at another office I performed at. They let us buy whatever opth we preferred just to try them out and see how they do. Meanwhile LC has a little option at their office but we are required to buy 70.

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> They have gotten so big they don't need our organization usually. I keep in thoughts a little buy in at another office I performed at. They let us buy whatever opth we preferred just to try them out and see how they do. Meanwhile LC has a little option at their office but we are required to buy 70.


Im glad to find out I wasn't the only one. So are yall still selling Luxottica products? I have gone from 6 to 3 lines and should end up with 1-2 at the most. Maybe just one with Rayban. 

Email that feedback at Luxottica and share how you were treated and let them know you will stop selling their product.

----------


## EyeManFla

This may well have changed with Costa when I carried their product in Florida...always great customer service and never a return problem...but that was 10 years ago.

----------


## johnnyocook

> We have been having this argument for over a year. The customer service from Oakley is...well, if it were any other company, I wouldn't put up with it.......
> My rep....well, let's not even go there....
> I can't replace them with Maui Jim because both my Boss and myself HATE Maui Jim with a passion.....
> I love Costa Del Mar...but hell, you can practically buy those in the grocery store now a days.....
> 
> AT ONE TIME WE HAD AS MANY AS %) OAKLEY FRAMES IN THE STORE....WE NOW HAVE FIVE!!!!!!



I'm opening a shop in Louisiana in a few months and have selected Maui Jim as our "sport sun" line.  What are your issues with them? I'm honestly just curious. I'd much rather know of any potential headaches ahead of time.
 Costa Del Mar is SUPER popular here, but you're right that it's saturated in this market.  Im also not as impressed by their styles and I've heard of headaches with their repair dept from customers. 

I am not a fan of Oakley.  I actually like some of the Revo stuff.  In the ten years I've been in optical, this is the first I've seen/heard a bad word about Maui Jim.  My Rx is too high to wear them, so I don't have personal experience other than every friend, family member, customer, or patient has loved their pairs.

----------


## EyeManFla

I personally wear Maui Jim Sunglasses in Rx. I love their styles and I love their lenses

THE PEOPLE THAT RUN THE COMPANY ARE ANOTHER MATTER. At first I thought it was just me store, but turns out that I am not the only person that has run afoul of MJ. Extremely arrogant and rude. Their sales people want to decide what YOU should carry and how many.

By all means, carry Maui Jim.....just be ready for the eventual headache......

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

I've had to fight with Maui Jim more then I would have liked to in the last few years. Seems like they don't want to do any kind of warranty work for RX jobs, or defective frames for me. Some temple covers have rubbed the AR off the back of the lenses when put in the case on a RX job and they would not warranty and reframestyle. I always check to see if they rub when we get a new model in, and if they do I just send them back now before a problem arises. Seems like they are getting more strict on you having a higher number of frames in stock. They are RX nazis that wont budge on .25 .50 .75 a diopter, but I can deal with that. Then if you have a Costco close to your store good luck competing with their close out prices. MSRP on packages is pretty dam high but they do deliver and quickly. Its a love hate relationship for me and MJ. Just glad they were not scooped up by LUX for the time being. 

Last issue I had was a RX complete job. They did not have the frame in stock and said they didn't know when it would be in stock. I asked if I could send in my frame since it was not in stock. YES BUT IT WOULD BE AT A HIGHER PRICING. To me that is really crappy customer service, and they want me to pay more for a product THEY do not have in stock. They told me to just reframe style the Patient. The same patient that just spent 500 on a pair of their glasses, and the patient was no longer in my office. 

The new site they have is nice WHEN IT IS WORKING.

I REALLY want to try out Reptile suns.

----------


## mervinek

> Nice!!! That's a one in a million rep!!!


Definitely!  It takes our rep forever just to return a phone call, let alone stop into the office!

----------


## LENNY

Maybe they are better off being purchased by Luxottica!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> Maybe they are better off being purchased by Luxottica!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


It didn't do Oakley any good. I would not like to see that happen even if they are not perfect.

----------


## CCGREEN

Well without a doubt the rep with any company can make or break your opinion of any of them. As I said in my other post, I had great service and a great relation with my previous MJ rep. The current one.........ummmmm judge is still out on her. But I can say that I have seen her only 1/2 as much as the last one. She has yet to look closely at our inventory to see what has been discontinued and needs to be returned and replaced with new styles. But I'm not feeling very fond of her at the moment. Gut feeling tells me her heart is not really into it. This is where negative feelings toward a company can start slipping in. None the less my service from their corporate office has always been great.

----------


## Jarhead Daddy

I have a great practice with a great sun center.  We sell plenty of Luxottica product, but the Oakley rep has never set foot in our practice.  We have called and e-mailed, but get no response.  So, we sell Columbia, Nike, Ray-Ban, Smith, and a few others.  When patients ask if we carry Oakley, I just tell them that for the product and service, Oakley is way overpriced.  If they want to buy an "O" on the temple for an extra $75, they can head on over to the nearest LC.  Then I sell them something by Smith Optics that has better optics and costs less.  Love my Luxottica rep, and we do plenty of business for her, but I guess the Oakley rep is happier with the doc-in-a-box.

----------


## buckeyeoptical

_It took me 6 years to become a Oakley office and I love it.  Our rep is in every 3 or 4 months but responds well to email questions/problems, we order our own stock.  We try to use the KISS method with Luxottica, Oakley, Nike, Revolution b/c they don't go out of their way to help.  Why don't people use an outside lab for MJ rx work.  We currently use Interstate Optical for all sports Rx I just don't tell the frame manufact.  Also Interstate Optical warranties the frame for us if we can't get credit from the company._

----------


## karen

Chiming back in here. So we have our minimum in place for a reason. We have a lot of product to offer with 4 distinct categories in sun and 3 in Rx. We have an assortment that allows the Oakley consumer to choose froma wide range of products to suit whatever visual need they have. We are blessed to have a very loyal following and we work hard to insure their needs are met whether it is sport specific, active, iconic or lifestyle. If you are not getting a response from a rep it may be that they did not get the lead. Please don't assume it's that they don't care or that your business is not important to us. While Lux is our parent company we run different programs than they do in terms of incentives, minimums and account expectations. We do have dated billing if we are currently running an incentive.  I can see that some of you are very frustrated. Feel free to reach out to me with your practice name, city and state and contact info and I will attempt to connect you with the proper person

----------


## cwinma

If you haven,t looked at Reptile polarized sunglasses you're missing an excellent product. Owned by an independent who happened to be my Armani rep say 20 years ago.

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> Chiming back in here. So we have our minimum in place for a reason. We have a lot of product to offer with 4 distinct categories in sun and 3 in Rx. We have an assortment that allows the Oakley consumer to choose froma wide range of products to suit whatever visual need they have. We are blessed to have a very loyal following and we work hard to insure their needs are met whether it is sport specific, active, iconic or lifestyle. If you are not getting a response from a rep it may be that they did not get the lead. Please don't assume it's that they don't care or that your business is not important to us. While Lux is our parent company we run different programs than they do in terms of incentives, minimums and account expectations. We do have dated billing if we are currently running an incentive.  I can see that some of you are very frustrated. Feel free to reach out to me with your practice name, city and state and contact info and I will attempt to connect you with the proper person


That's funny because when Oakley came out with the ophthalmic line they encouraged us to order anything to just try it. Not to mention all the LC stores I have walked in have less than the required buy in for independents. I've been into plenty of stores and seen much less than 70 pieces in their stores and yes they carried suns, womans, and mens ophthalmics. Not to mention how anyone can go online, and purchase a Oakley frame from numerous vendors at even below msrp. From the phone call it was pretty clear our business wasn't important, and the rep didn't want to be bothered with less than 70 frames. Business must be good! I asked about dated billing and NO IT WAS NOT AVAILABLE AND HE WAS EXTREMELY BLUNT ABOUT IT. He did offer ONE free frame with the 70 pieces(with smirk in his voice) and that was so tempting. I talked to his boss and she was definitely more friendly, and courteous. However she still emphasized the 70 piece buy in to have access to the entire line. I have heard from all the LUX reps that many other opticals in the area have had the same experience as I have. Unfortunately the LUX reps are the ones that will lose out as we rid ourselves of LUX lines. I have been in this business for over ten years now, and I have never heard of anything as absurd as a 70 piece buy in for one line. There are plenty of lines with a large collection of frames and none require this insane buy in. 



 :Help:  optical@diagnosticeyecenter.com  Hou, TX

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> If you haven,t looked at Reptile Suns http://reptile-polarized-sunglasses.com you're missing an excellent product. Owned by an independent who happened to be my Armani rep say 20 years ago.



Good people and I can't wait to get their product in our office.

----------


## edKENdance

Sunglasses magazine just posted this pic of a new style. Looks like any other Lux product now

----------


## Uilleann

> Sunglasses magazine just posted this pic of a new style. Looks like any other Lux product now


Those look positively dreadful!

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> Sunglasses magazine just posted this pic of a new style. Looks like any other Lux product now


Well that makes me happy I can offer Oakley frames with just a different logo on it. They look like :poop:

----------


## MikeAurelius

> They look like :poop:


Still keeping it classy I see.

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> Still keeping it classy I see.


Like a sir.

----------


## karen

> That's funny because when Oakley came out with the ophthalmic line they encouraged us to order anything to just try it. Not to mention all the LC stores I have walked in have less than the required buy in for independents. I've been into plenty of stores and seen much less than 70 pieces in their stores and yes they carried suns, womans, and mens ophthalmics. Not to mention how anyone can go online, and purchase a Oakley frame from numerous vendors at even below msrp. From the phone call it was pretty clear our business wasn't important, and the rep didn't want to be bothered with less than 70 frames. Business must be good! I asked about dated billing and NO IT WAS NOT AVAILABLE AND HE WAS EXTREMELY BLUNT ABOUT IT. He did offer ONE free frame with the 70 pieces(with smirk in his voice) and that was so tempting. I talked to his boss and she was definitely more friendly, and courteous. However she still emphasized the 70 piece buy in to have access to the entire line. I have heard from all the LUX reps that many other opticals in the area have had the same experience as I have. Unfortunately the LUX reps are the ones that will lose out as we rid ourselves of LUX lines. I have been in this business for over ten years now, and I have never heard of anything as absurd as a 70 piece buy in for one line. There are plenty of lines with a large collection of frames and none require this insane buy in. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  optical@diagnosticeyecenter.com  Hou, TX


I'm sorry you had a bad experience. There is a method to our madness and a story we are telling collection wise but I'm going to go out on a limb and guess you don't want to hear it

----------


## Java99

> That's funny because when Oakley came out with the ophthalmic line they encouraged us to order anything to just try it. Not to mention all the LC stores I have walked in have less than the required buy in for independents. I've been into plenty of stores and seen much less than 70 pieces in their stores and yes they carried suns, womans, and mens ophthalmics. Not to mention how anyone can go online, and purchase a Oakley frame from numerous vendors at even below msrp. From the phone call it was pretty clear our business wasn't important, and the rep didn't want to be bothered with less than 70 frames. Business must be good! I asked about dated billing and NO IT WAS NOT AVAILABLE AND HE WAS EXTREMELY BLUNT ABOUT IT. He did offer ONE free frame with the 70 pieces(with smirk in his voice) and that was so tempting. I talked to his boss and she was definitely more friendly, and courteous. However she still emphasized the 70 piece buy in to have access to the entire line. I have heard from all the LUX reps that many other opticals in the area have had the same experience as I have. Unfortunately the LUX reps are the ones that will lose out as we rid ourselves of LUX lines. I have been in this business for over ten years now, and I have never heard of anything as absurd as a 70 piece buy in for one line. There are plenty of lines with a large collection of frames and none require this insane buy in. 
> 
> 
> 
>  optical@diagnosticeyecenter.com  Hou, TX


Oakley doesn't do terms for anyone, don't take it personally.  Big buy ins are part of the deal for everyone too.  If you think that's bad, try carrying Cartier or Chanel or LaFont or many others with bigger requirements.  It's about brand protection and mutual success.  I'm not saying that their way is the best way, but we are free to take it or leave it.

----------


## cwinma

> Oakley doesn't do terms for anyone, don't take it personally.  Big buy ins are part of the deal for everyone too.  If you think that's bad, try carrying Cartier or Chanel or LaFont or many others with bigger requirements.  It's about brand protection and mutual success.  I'm not saying that their way is the best way, but we are free to take it or leave it.


I trust you're not putting Oakley in the same category as the above noted?!

----------


## Java99

No, not the same category. But similar name recognition status.

----------


## Caroline

The office I work in just got Oakley about 6 weeks ago. It is now 100 piece buy in! Used to be 60. Yes, 100! I'm up to my eyeballs in Oakley. We've done really well so far with the ophthalmics, but not so much with the suns. To Rx them seems to be prohibitively expensive for our clientele. If it was up to me, I'd have no Lux products at all. Unfortunately, it's not up to me.

----------


## Johns

The 70 piece buy in makes sense.  If you don't have at least 70 pieces for consumers to try on, they might not be comfortable ordering it directly online.

Come on folks!  Do you want to be a "partner" or not? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Fezz

Lets be honest here for a few minutes people.

I know, I know......being honest for most on here is like me giving up ale...AIN'T GOING TO HAPPEN.

But...........

If you are surprised by the shenanigans with buying, displaying, reordering, and hopefully selling OAKLY (Maui Jim, Bolle, Costa, Ray Ban, Your Mama, etc)..............you are a clueless business person, an inept "optician", and basically a MORON.


The majority of you DOPES who buy into the the hype and go "ALL IN'', are dead in the water _CHUMPS_! 

Yeah....I said it................_CHUMPS_!

How does it feel to become the local zip code showroom for your investment? Man....you have made it extremely easy for every deadbeat, hippie, 20-something limp wristed Momma's boy, Kelly Clarkson loving female, 30-ish loser living in your divorced mom's basement, Soccer Mom, wanna be Dad, Bald headed 50-something, KOOL KIDD WANNABEEEEE, time wasting, bottom feeding dreg, to try on and decide which model they like best so that they can buy online at much less than the "MSRP" and "TERMS" that you agreed and signed your life away to!

You have become the local "TRY-& BUY elsewhere"! CONGRATS!


I admit that there are a very select few, very savvy business people on here who make this hangman's noose work for them and they have my admiration...they really do.

But lets face it, most of you are optical peons with little or no education, ZERO retailing knowledge and even less buying and selling savvy to even have a clue to understand what you don't know and the extreme apathy to change it!

Rock on people.....ROCK ON!

----------


## Craig

> Lets be honest here for a few minutes people.
> 
> I know, I know......being honest for most on here is like me giving up ale...AIN'T GOING TO HAPPEN.
> 
> But...........
> 
> If you are surprised by the shenanigans with buying, displaying, reordering, and hopefully selling OAKLY (Maui Jim, Bolle, Costa, Ray Ban, Your Mama, etc)..............you are a clueless business person, an inept "optician", and basically a MORON.
> 
> 
> ...


Did you forget your happy pill today?  I can send you some of mine if you are out. :Help: 

I do hate when you write the truth and I have to agree with most of what you wrote. I do not like being a showroom for the internet but it is how we get most of our new customers so we must embrace the changing times or die on the vine.

By the way if you do not make enough $ on every job it will only get worse with volume.  There is no way to make a living if you only sell Oakley product!!  That should say it all for any business person.
The majority of your sales had better be product that allows for margins and it cannot be sourced on 100 web pages.

----------


## Craig

I only carry 10 Oakley pieces and they are all sun.  It is just to say we have it and not loose our account.

----------


## Fezz

> Did you forget your happy pill today?  I can send you some of mine if you are out.
> 
> I do hate when you write the truth and I have to agree with most of what you wrote. I do not like being a showroom for the internet but it is how we get most of our new customers so we must embrace the changing times or die on the vine.
> 
> By the way if you do not make enough $ on every job it will only get worse with volume.  There is no way to make a living if you only sell Oakley product!!  That should say it all for any business person.
> The majority of your sales had better be product that allows for margins and it cannot be sourced on 100 web pages.


Somebody has to be the beacon of truth on here my friend! Who better than me?

Some may not like it, some may scorn me and call me names. That is okay..I have broad shoulders and only speak what many already know!

I AM THE OPTICAL MESSIAH!

You know that you love me!

I am firing up the FezzJohns Pickup and Mobil Money Makeing Machine next weekend and heading to Florida for a quickie visit. Should I swing buy and grab a handful or two of those happy pills?

----------


## Johns

...not too mention that you have now dedicated a gross amount of capital to the inventory of one company, which greatly restricts your ability to buy from those that allow you higher margins.

----------


## Fezz

> ...not too mention that you have now dedicated a gross amount of capital to the inventory of one company, which greatly restricts your ability to buy from those that allow you higher margins.



 :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> I'm sorry you had a bad experience. There is a method to our madness and a story we are telling collection wise but I'm going to go out on a limb and guess you don't want to hear it



How many frames do I have to buy to hear the story?

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> Oakley doesn't do terms for anyone, don't take it personally.  Big buy ins are part of the deal for everyone too.  If you think that's bad, try carrying Cartier or Chanel or LaFont or many others with bigger requirements.  It's about brand protection and mutual success.  I'm not saying that their way is the best way, but we are free to take it or leave it.



I have worked with Lafont in the past and we were never required to buy anything close to 70 frames.

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> The 70 piece buy in makes sense.  If you don't have at least 70 pieces for consumers to try on, they might not be comfortable ordering it directly online.
> 
> Come on folks!  Do you want to be a "partner" or not?


Try them on, and write the model number down. Then buy them online cheaper from one of the many vendors Oakley sells to.

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> Lets be honest here for a few minutes people.
> 
> I know, I know......being honest for most on here is like me giving up ale...AIN'T GOING TO HAPPEN.
> 
> But...........
> 
> If you are surprised by the shenanigans with buying, displaying, reordering, and hopefully selling OAKLY (Maui Jim, Bolle, Costa, Ray Ban, Your Mama, etc)..............you are a clueless business person, an inept "optician", and basically a MORON.
> 
> 
> ...



pure awesome

I think along the same line.

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> I only carry 10 Oakley pieces and they are all sun.  It is just to say we have it and not loose our account.


SHHHH They will close your account.

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> ...not too mention that you have now dedicated a gross amount of capital to the inventory of one company, which greatly restricts your ability to buy from those that allow you higher margins.


winner winner chicken dinner

----------


## Stan Tabor

Just so I understand things, Essilor=good since they give free training to the "inept/chump/moron/dope" humanoids that are today's opticians.  Luxoticca=bad because all of the aforementioned opticians want to sell Oakley products to the public that demands them.

----------


## Johns

> Just so I understand things, Essilor=good since they give free training to the "inept/chump/moron/dope" humanoids that are today's opticians.  Luxoticca=bad because all of the aforementioned opticians want to sell Oakley products to the public that demands them.


They are neither good nor bad.  

What is bad?  Bad is giving money to your competition.  Do either of them compete against you?...then it's bad to deal with them. ( I know you know the difference, this is for the benefit of the many that don't)

----------


## MakeOptics

> Just so I understand things, Essilor=good since they give free training to the "inept/chump/moron/dope" humanoids that are today's opticians.  Luxoticca=bad because all of the aforementioned opticians want to sell Oakley products to the public that demands them.


Your missing the point, you'll find Fezz on both sides of the fence at this very same point in time.  He defies the laws on physics on this one.  How and why you ask:

Essilor and Luxotticca are not good or bad, they are here to make money for their investors.  While you view yourself as an account they view you as a customer.  We sit here and talk about pricing things at what the market will bear.  Fezz just points out that many will bear more than he is willing.  Some are savvy enough to look the devil in the eye and strike and amicable deal, but if you location is surrounded by a large number of practices you more than likely don't have enough wiggle room to negotiate a great deal.  If you are on the fringes some of these guys get steals not deals.

I love the broad brush strokes approach, it works for my competitors.  I'm just going to make money off anything that moves, if your product is such that I can't make money from it then I don't want it.  I'll leave the politics to you seasoned pro's.

----------


## Fezz

> Just so I understand things, Essilor=good since they give free training to the "inept/chump/moron/dope" humanoids that are today's opticians.  Luxoticca=bad because all of the aforementioned opticians want to sell Oakley products to the public that demands them.


Stan, Stan, Stan.......................................the human brain is like a parachute = _IT ONLY WORKS WHEN OPEN!!!!_

----------


## Fezz

> Your missing the point, you'll find Fezz on both sides of the fence at this very same point in time.  He defies the laws on physics on this one.  How and why you ask:
> 
> Essilor and Luxotticca are not good or bad, they are here to make money for their investors.  While you view yourself as an account they view you as a customer.  We sit here and talk about pricing things at what the market will bear.  Fezz just points out that many will bear more than he is willing.  Some are savvy enough to look the devil in the eye and strike and amicable deal, but if you location is surrounded by a large number of practices you more than likely don't have enough wiggle room to negotiate a great deal.  If you are on the fringes some of these guys get steals not deals.
> 
> I love the broad brush strokes approach, it works for my competitors.  I'm just going to make money off anything that moves, if your product is such that I can't make money from it then I don't want it.  I'll leave the politics to you seasoned pro's.



THANKS MAKE!

You saved me an hour and a half of one finger typing with my stubby, crooked, sausage like fingers!

----------


## Stan Tabor

> Stan, Stan, Stan.......................................the human brain is like a parachute = _IT ONLY WORKS WHEN OPEN!!!!_


There is a thin line between being a simple guy and a simpleton.  I am never sure which side of the line I am on.

----------


## Johns

Simpleton:




Simple guy:

----------


## Stan Tabor

> They are neither good nor bad.  
> 
> What is bad?  Bad is giving money to your competition.  Do either of them compete against you?...then it's bad to deal with them. ( I know you know the difference, this is for the benefit of the many that don't)


I am not sure it is this black and white.  It is really a gray area.  There may be instances where you may want to sell the products of a competitor because you will make more money than if you did not.  And competition is a relative term.  

Which is your stronger core principal?  Boycotting a brand that is competing with you knowing full well your boycott has no significant impact or carrying that brand because it will maximize your profits?

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> I am not sure it is this black and white.  It is really a gray area.  There may be instances where you may want to sell the products of a competitor because you will make more money than if you did not.  And competition is a relative term.  
> 
> Which is your stronger core principal?  Boycotting a brand that is competing with you knowing full well your boycott has no significant impact or carrying that brand because it will maximize your profits?



Who says you can't boycott a product/company, and still do extremely well not selling crap.

----------


## Johns

> Which is your stronger core principal?  Boycotting a brand that is competing with you knowing full well your boycott has no significant impact or carrying that brand because it will maximize your profits?


I haven't been in a Walmart in more than 15 years, and they are still making billions w/out me.  Anything I do or do not do will have little effect on Lux or E.  I turned down more $40k+ from E this past January, so yeah, I'd say I'm more of a core principal kind of guy.

----------


## Stan Tabor

> I haven't been in a Walmart in more than 15 years, and they are still making billions w/out me.  Anything I do or do not do will have little effect on Lux or E.  I turned down more $40k+ from E this past January, so yeah, I'd say I'm more of a core principal kind of guy.


I respect you for sticking to solid core values.    

I do not shop at Walmart either and am willing to pay more for many of my personal purchases as I patronize businesses that share my values.  That is my personal choice.  In my business dealings, I am accountable to other stakeholders so I navigate the gray space and do what maximizes the value of my business within reason.  Some day, if I am the sole stakeholder, I can do what you are doing.  But good for you for practicing what you preach.

----------


## Varangian

I've only handled one RX Oakley order, but let's say that their Irish lab (serving Europe) doesn't instill any confidence...

----------


## Jarhead Daddy

For the record, I sent my info to Karen, and she was kind enough to forward it on to Oakley.  That was a couple weeks ago.  Oakley is still being snobby.  I have not heard a thing.  The Oakley rep has never stopped by our practice to even see what it is about. That's OK.  We will continue to sell Smith, Ray-Ban, Nike, Wiley-X, Columbia, Prada Sport, and half a dozen other sun lines, pointing out to patients that when they buy Oakley, they are paying big bucks for a little "o".

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> , pointing out to patients that when they buy Oakley, they are paying big bucks for a little "o".


I point that out about the few Lux lines we do carry and show them what quality eyewear looks like. 

To bad you are not going to stop selling Lux products.

----------


## Jarhead Daddy

Luxottica has been very good to us.  Oakley, thus far, has not (in spite of Karen's heroic efforts).  Sorry, but I think a Ray-Ban with polarized glass lenses and backside ARC is a pretty decent pair of sunglasses.  To me, big companies are not necessarily bad.  Yes, the patient pays big bucks for the little logo on the Ray-Ban as well.  Luxottica has been good to us for billing, advertising, displays, warranty, etc.  Their rep is very consistent, does her best to keep us current, and goes the extra mile.  If Oakley would provide us with this level of excellent customer service, we would be all in.

----------


## Barry Santini

I used to think I knew about Quality in frames, but often the comments I see from others here whose opinion I very much respect has me doubting myself.

I've carried Oakley for years.  IMHO, They  have some of the best frames and sunglasses I've seen.  Sure, their materials sometimes "look" cheap, but more than ANY other frames/sunglasses I sell, they need the least repair and adjustment.

B

----------


## edKENdance

I just hit their website for the first time in forever.  Are they not making metal frames anymore?  What happened to the A,E,O,Square wires?

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> Luxottica has been very good to us.  Oakley, thus far, has not (in spite of Karen's heroic efforts).  Sorry, but I think a Ray-Ban with polarized glass lenses and backside ARC is a pretty decent pair of sunglasses.  To me, big companies are not necessarily bad.  Yes, the patient pays big bucks for the little logo on the Ray-Ban as well.  Luxottica has been good to us for billing, advertising, displays, warranty, etc.  Their rep is very consistent, does her best to keep us current, and goes the extra mile.  If Oakley would provide us with this level of excellent customer service, we would be all in.


I have had pretty much the same experience with MOST of our Lux reps, but the whole Oakley BS made me want to do less business with Lux. Not worth carrying the same product you can find cheaper in their stores, or sunglasses cheap at department stores. Then there is the quality of some of their lines that is a joke to me personally. The less expensive lines are ok, but any frame that's more expensive shouldn't be the same quality as the frames that are half the cost just due to the brand. I don't mind paying for high end products, but I have a problem with high end frames that are poor quality. I believe you get what you pay for and most of the expensive Lux lines do not provide that.

----------


## Uilleann

> I used to think I knew about Quality in frames, but often the comments I see from others here whose opinion I very much respect has me doubting myself.
> 
> I've carried Oakley for years.  IMHO, They  have some of the best frames and sunglasses I've seen.  Sure, their materials sometimes "look" cheap, but more than ANY other frames/sunglasses I sell, they need the least repair and adjustment.
> 
> B


This is interesting Barry.  The few years I was managing a Sunglass Hut in the 90's (pre-Lux trashing days), Oakleys were _by far_ the most warrantied product we carried.  Literally, we would see on average of 2-5 every single day of their frames come back with busted temples, hinges, eyewires, warped lenses, etc.  We would see maybe 2-3 a week...of everything else _combined_.  The irony was we would also get the inevitable counterfeit frames as well, usually when people would take their weekend trip down to Tijuana.  While we could spot them a mile away from their poor mold lines, wrong paint colors and mis-sized/placed "Oakley" logos, they were good enough to break in exactly the same places and ways the real stuff did.  :)

Mind you, this was the quality _before_ the big Lux blue-wash they've all been given now.  Having had them in two dispensaries I've worked in since the takeover, our first hand experience is that they haven't improved in the least - quite the contrary in fact.

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> This is interesting Barry.  The few years I was managing a Sunglass Hut in the 90's (pre-Lux trashing days), Oakleys were _by far_ the most warrantied product we carried.  Literally, we would see on average of 2-5 every single day of their frames come back with busted temples, hinges, eyewires, warped lenses, etc.  We would see maybe 2-3 a week...of everything else _combined_.  The irony was we would also get the inevitable counterfeit frames as well, usually when people would take their weekend trip down to Tijuana.  While we could spot them a mile away from their poor mold lines, wrong paint colors and mis-sized/placed "Oakley" logos, they were good enough to break in exactly the same places and ways the real stuff did.  :)
> 
> Mind you, this was the quality _before_ the big Lux blue-wash they've all been given now.  Having had them in two dispensaries I've worked in since the takeover, our first hand experience is that they haven't improved in the least - quite the contrary in fact.


So the Chinese factories haven't improved the frame quality?

----------


## Barry Santini

> This is interesting Barry.  The few years I was managing a Sunglass Hut in the 90's (pre-Lux trashing days), Oakleys were _by far_ the most warrantied product we carried.  Literally, we would see on average of 2-5 every single day of their frames come back with busted temples, hinges, eyewires, warped lenses, etc.  We would see maybe 2-3 a week...of everything else _combined_.  The irony was we would also get the inevitable counterfeit frames as well, usually when people would take their weekend trip down to Tijuana.  While we could spot them a mile away from their poor mold lines, wrong paint colors and mis-sized/placed "Oakley" logos, they were good enough to break in exactly the same places and ways the real stuff did.  :)
> 
> Mind you, this was the quality _before_ the big Lux blue-wash they've all been given now.  Having had them in two dispensaries I've worked in since the takeover, our first hand experience is that they haven't improved in the least - quite the contrary in fact.


For non-metal sunglasses, my overall breakage - that I have seen - ..over a 10 year period...has been 4 frames.

4!

B

----------


## Stan Tabor

Has anyone seen any impact on sales of Oakleys to females since their big push to reach women:  http://www.businessweek.com/articles...-the-lazy-ones

I would expect to see more warranty returns on Oakley due to the active lifestyle of those who wear them.  Barry's experience is a testament to their quality.

----------


## karen

Oh my OT, you are very outspoken. And you don't have to buy any to hear our reasoning but I'm pretty sure that wont make you any less anti-Oakley
I just heard from the the rep that I finally figured out belongs to jarhead daddy and he called him today. It sometimes takes us a while to unravel who belongs to whom but for the most part we do try very hard to follow up. I am not always notified. 
Just so I'm clear, all you folks that have feeling about us of course have a nonexistent Dr redo rate, have never made a patient angry or measured a pd or seg incorrectly, right??  Just checking.

----------


## MikeAurelius

He's called himself TROLL for a reason, and it appears to be to bad-mouth vendors he doesn't like, and currently it is Oakley.

It's getting old, and I'm getting ready to use the block option.

----------


## Huffam

i dont get why people bag on the "quality" of Oakley frames. the opthalmics i am wearing now are 5 years old and they are still brand new looking even your others brands plastic frames begin to fade by now. as far as their sunwear, i have a pair of Oakleys i have deployed twice with and they are still in perfect shape (i discharged after 4 years in 2006 if that tells you how old these are), the ONE time i took a blow to the head while wearing them, their break free temple hinge design allowed me to collect the pieces and snap them back together easily. i still wear them and they are still in great shape. when i worked for Lens-hell i mean crafters, i repaired ONE Oakley frame for every 50+ ray bans or comparable frame. i literally will not go another road for my own eye wear. after the initial fitting i have never had to have my Oakley frames adjusted. i just dont get it. they use better hinge design than your standard fall apart spring hinges, the standard hinges they use are HEAVY DUTY vs. the competitors simple and thin hinges i repair on a weekly basis. when i did Oakley rx orders they always came back to use very quickly, and we never had any issues with their customer service. i would take Oakley over anything else just based on my personal and professional experience with the brand.

----------


## Jarhead Daddy

Karen, thank you so much for your work on our behalf.  I received a call from Chris (new area rep) today, and it went very well.  I will be filling out the application and doing the 100 piece load-in.  Sounds like it will come with a nice display, a good deal of advertising support, and employee training.  Not to get too specific, but it also sounds like I may be able to get great billing terms.  It is beginning to look like the old rep just wasn't doing his job.  Sounds like he is gone, and we are off to a fresh start.

----------


## Jarhead Daddy

Speaking of reps, they are very valuable (or destructive).  Some, like Karen, go the extra mile and are very instrumental in our company's success.  Others...well...if you can't say anything nice...  Reps are very much the faces of their companies, and good ones are worth every penny they are paid.  I am very thankful for all the great reps that I have had the pleasure to work with.

----------


## Barry Santini

> you folks that have feeling about us of course have a nonexistent Dr redo rate, have never made a patient angry or measured a pd or seg incorrectly, right??  Just checking.


Dammit! Caught!

B

----------


## karen

Thank you friend!  It was my pleasure to help you!  Semper Fi!  Both my husband and brother are Marines!

----------


## Barry Santini

I personally wear New Oakley Carbon Plate ophthalmics and Jupiter Carbon Suns. I believe these authentic carbon fibre templed-models are THE most comfortable frames I have ever worn.  And indestructible to boot!

FWIW

B

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> Karen, thank you so much for your work on our behalf.  I received a call from Chris (new area rep) today, and it went very well.  I will be filling out the application and doing the 100 piece load-in.  Sounds like it will come with a nice display, a good deal of advertising support, and employee training.  Not to get too specific, but it also sounds like I may be able to get great billing terms.  It is beginning to look like the old rep just wasn't doing his job.  Sounds like he is gone, and we are off to a fresh start.


Wow terms that is nice. I was told otherwise, and I would do a larger buy in if any sort or terms were offered. Our rep seemed to be a real .......... and other reps have confirmed that.

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> Speaking of reps, they are very valuable (or destructive).  Some, like Karen, go the extra mile and are very instrumental in our company's success.  Others...well...if you can't say anything nice...  Reps are very much the faces of their companies, and good ones are worth every penny they are paid.  I am very thankful for all the great reps that I have had the pleasure to work with.


Agreed 110%!! Karen seems great to go out of her way to help with the success of Oakley, that is awesome! I wish I dealt with someone like her. I did not, and the .......... I had to  work with would make me not want to carry the product regardless of any buy in.

----------


## Jarhead Daddy

OT, have Karen take a look at your region and see if there is a new rep.  It sounds to me like they are trying to realign things to be a bit more friendly to ophthalmic accounts.

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> He's called himself TROLL for a reason, and it appears to be to bad-mouth vendors he doesn't like, and currently it is Oakley.
> 
> It's getting old, and I'm getting ready to use the block option.


Its what this thread was about. Sorry I'm short and have always been called a troll due to my sausage fingers.

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> OT, have Karen take a look at your region and see if there is a new rep.  It sounds to me like they are trying to realign things to be a bit more friendly to ophthalmic accounts.


I don't think there is but I did post my contact info in this thread and location. I know for a fact I am not the only one with issues with the rep for our area.

----------


## karen

> I don't think there is but I did post my contact info in this thread and location. I know for a fact I am not the only one with issues with the rep for our area.


If you message me the info I'll dig into it :). I admit not wanting to scroll back through all this to find it. And tell me who your rep is.

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> If you message me the info I'll dig into it :). I admit not wanting to scroll back through all this to find it. And tell me who your rep is.


Very kind of you, and I do appreciate it. However its still the same rep for office, and I have zero desire to work with him regardless of how much we would like to carry the product. He is the rep for Houston, TX.

----------


## karen

So. I invite you all to go on a journey with me. Pretend you work in an office that had been around for 35+ years. You are known all over as a place that has cutting edge technology and caters to an athletic crowd but over the years has branched out into all areas of style and price point. You've had some growing pains in the past but who hasn't, right?   About 5 years ago you were purchased by one of the largest practice purchasing groups in the world. Some folks were nervous about how that has changed things but for the most part, staff and policies stayed the same. Your outsourced your labor for certain things but haven't really had a major price increase in a decade so while some folks were angered by that move it does keep costs down. You have a very diverse staff with all levels of skill and experience and sometimes get in trouble for being very proud of who you are and what your practice has done. But always have the facts to back up your occasional ego trip. 

Stay with me.

Two patients come in to your office. One has insurance, is very familiar with their coverage and while they are glad to have it they don't expect it to cover everything. They filled out their paperwork at home, were a pleasure to deal with, get themselves 2 pair of glasses, sent their family to you and have you a great review on Yelp. 

The other comes in without an appointment, is mad that you don't know their coverage by heart, argues about paying for a retinal scan because they know they can see perfectly, and brings their kids with Cheerios that get all mashed up in your carpet. They leave because they won't pay their copay and without even being seen call your bosses boss to complain about your terrible service. 

Assuming you could actually choose which patient to see, who would you pick?  

Thats what we do.

----------


## Stan Tabor

Karen- well written note.  Some people would prefer to be a victim and complain rather than accepting a genuine offer of help.

----------


## MikeAurelius

Karen - remember, he calls himself a TROLL for a reason. He's just looking for a reason to argue, not to find solutions. Best thing to do is just ignore him.

----------


## Barry Santini

Karen:

I prefer the phrase "sun-struck" to athletic.  More precise.

FWIW

B

----------


## Uilleann

> So. I invite you all to go on a journey with me. Pretend you work in an office that had been around for 35+ years. You are known all over as a place that has cutting edge technology and caters to an athletic crowd but over the years has branched out into all areas of style and price point. You've had some growing pains in the past but who hasn't, right?   About 5 years ago you were purchased by one of the largest practice purchasing groups in the world. Some folks were nervous about how that has changed things but for the most part, staff and policies stayed the same. Your outsourced your labor for certain things but haven't really had a major price increase in a decade so while some folks were angered by that move it does keep costs down. You have a very diverse staff with all levels of skill and experience and sometimes get in trouble for being very proud of who you are and what your practice has done. But always have the facts to back up your occasional ego trip. 
> 
> Stay with me.
> 
> Two patients come in to your office. One has insurance, is very familiar with their coverage and while they are glad to have it they don't expect it to cover everything. They filled out their paperwork at home, were a pleasure to deal with, get themselves 2 pair of glasses, sent their family to you and have you a great review on Yelp. 
> 
> The other comes in without an appointment, is mad that you don't know their coverage by heart, argues about paying for a retinal scan because they know they can see perfectly, and brings their kids with Cheerios that get all mashed up in your carpet. They leave because they won't pay their copay and without even being seen call your bosses boss to complain about your terrible service. 
> 
> Assuming you could actually choose which patient to see, who would you pick?  
> ...


I'm sorry - but there's just SO much silliness in this.   :Giggle:   One thing the big O has never been short of is pride.  That's for sure!

----------


## LENNY

> Thats what we do.


Karen, we are ALL in service industry, so I dont think its right from your side or from your bosses side or from your bosses bosses side to make assumptions about anybody!

I also strongly believe that most of the bigger and popular sunglasses companies (MJ, Oakley, Costa) dont care about 3Os. They sell a ton in Sunglass only stores with no warranties, no returns and no hassles and listening to people that cant even refract or take seg measurements.

----------


## LENNY

> Dammit! Caught!
> 
> B


Barry, I know you are the worst one with all your gadgets and VA on the RX... :)

----------


## Barry Santini

> Barry, I know you are the worst one with all your gadgets and VA on the RX... :)


Right as always, Lenny!

B

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> So. I invite you all to go on a journey with me. Pretend you work in an office that had been around for 35+ years. You are known all over as a place that has cutting edge technology and caters to an athletic crowd but over the years has branched out into all areas of style and price point. You've had some growing pains in the past but who hasn't, right?   About 5 years ago you were purchased by one of the largest practice purchasing groups in the world. Some folks were nervous about how that has changed things but for the most part, staff and policies stayed the same. Your outsourced your labor for certain things but haven't really had a major price increase in a decade so while some folks were angered by that move it does keep costs down. You have a very diverse staff with all levels of skill and experience and sometimes get in trouble for being very proud of who you are and what your practice has done. But always have the facts to back up your occasional ego trip. 
> 
> Stay with me.
> 
> Two patients come in to your office. One has insurance, is very familiar with their coverage and while they are glad to have it they don't expect it to cover everything. They filled out their paperwork at home, were a pleasure to deal with, get themselves 2 pair of glasses, sent their family to you and have you a great review on Yelp. 
> 
> The other comes in without an appointment, is mad that you don't know their coverage by heart, argues about paying for a retinal scan because they know they can see perfectly, and brings their kids with Cheerios that get all mashed up in your carpet. They leave because they won't pay their copay and without even being seen call your bosses boss to complain about your terrible service. 
> 
> Assuming you could actually choose which patient to see, who would you pick?  
> ...


Our rep would fit the bill for the second set of customers but with a worse attitude. 

So I am assuming I am supposed to be the second customer? That's laughable and it shows the attitude of Oakley and its staff. Seems like you fit right in at Oakley.

----------


## Steve Machol

> So I am assuming I am supposed to be the second customer? That's laughable and it shows the attitude of Oakley and its staff. Seems like you fit right in at Oakley.


Knock it off! Karen has been a long-time productive member of this community and does not deserve your sarcasm and insults.

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> Knock it off! Karen has been a long-time productive member of this community and does not deserve your sarcasm and insults.


But she can hurl insults? Got it.

----------


## Steve Machol

> But she can hurl insults? Got it.


I saw no such insult.  Regardless, your snide and insulting remarks are not appropriate here.

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

> So. I invite you all to go on a journey with me. Pretend you work in an office that had been around for 35+ years. You are known all over as a place that has cutting edge technology and caters to an athletic crowd but over the years has branched out into all areas of style and price point. You've had some growing pains in the past but who hasn't, right?   About 5 years ago you were purchased by one of the largest practice purchasing groups in the world. Some folks were nervous about how that has changed things but for the most part, staff and policies stayed the same. Your outsourced your labor for certain things but haven't really had a major price increase in a decade so while some folks were angered by that move it does keep costs down. You have a very diverse staff with all levels of skill and experience and sometimes get in trouble for being very proud of who you are and what your practice has done. But always have the facts to back up your occasional ego trip. 
> 
> Stay with me.
> 
> Two patients come in to your office. One has insurance, is very familiar with their coverage and while they are glad to have it they don't expect it to cover everything. They filled out their paperwork at home, were a pleasure to deal with, get themselves 2 pair of glasses, sent their family to you and have you a great review on Yelp. 
> 
> The other comes in without an appointment, is mad that you don't know their coverage by heart, argues about paying for a retinal scan because they know they can see perfectly, and brings their kids with Cheerios that get all mashed up in your carpet. They leave because they won't pay their copay and without even being seen call your bosses boss to complain about your terrible service. 
> 
> Assuming you could actually choose which patient to see, who would you pick?  
> ...





> I saw no such insult.  Regardless, your snide and insulting remarks are not appropriate here.


Here you go.

----------


## Steve Machol

That hardly compares to your personal insult:




> That's laughable and it shows the attitude of Oakley and its staff. Seems like you fit right in at Oakley.


Is there something that was unclear about my post? Do I need to explain it to you? 

Let me repeat, your snide and insulting remarks are not appropriate here. Period. This isn't open for discussion.

----------


## OPTICALTROLL

Her insult wasn't snide, and personal. Got it

----------


## Steve Machol

> Her insult wasn't snide, and personal. Got it


You clearly don't get it. Perhaps now you will.

----------


## King of the Lab

Karen is my office's Oakley Rep and she represents herself and her company to the best of her abilities. Not everyone is going to have the same experience as some of you, every rep is different, and just because there's one bad egg in the bunch doesn't mean they're all bad. Just like the Essilor friend or foe thread reiterated, if you don't like it, don't use it.

----------


## karen

Sorry Steve. And thank you for sticking up for me. To be fair, I was trying to prove a point and can see where that was insulting. But he had been insulting all along. I reached out to the rep in question and his side of the story is a bit different.  Thanks again my friend!!

----------


## karen

And we are proud. Which I won't apologize for.

----------


## buckeyeoptical

Karen,  I applaud you.  You made a great case for Oakley.  I have enclosed one Schrute buck for your performance!

----------


## karen

I'm not quite sure how to take that. ;)

----------


## buckeyeoptical

> I'm not quite sure how to take that. ;)


Sorry, that's from the TV show The Office.  Very funny you should Youtube it!

----------


## Craig

I love it when Mike is upset for someone else being a troll.  I love the fact that all Karen did was reprint a post and Troll took that as an insult.  I am scared to see Barry in Vegas at the Oakley booth wearing his carbon fiber combo. (Just meet me at Santinelli)
 I wish to have been at the computer when Steve got fed up with Troll.

Thanks for making my day.

My kids wear Oakley and one of my longterm employees also works at an insurance office with Oakley being her favorite frames.  They can't be all bad since she knows what the best frames taste like and feel like.

Karen,
It took my rep over a year to call on me as well.  This was the Oakley was for the past 15 years we have carried them.

----------


## karen

So I was an Oakley account for years, left dispensing to work for a lab and came to Oakley almost 4 years ago. I've worn or sold them for over 20 years.  I am very familiar with our reputation in certain areas about certain things. And smart enough to know we deserve some of the above comments. My frustration comes form knowing all the internal changes that have taken place that have improved us in certain areas that outsiders wouldn't know. Until 3 years ago, outside of Cali Oakley reps were not channel specific. So the guy or gal covering 2 or 3 states in some cases called on all the optical, bike, surf, golf you name it accounts. They frequently didn't get leads.  When you can't even find the time to call on existing accounts, opening a new one gets lower on your priority list. Should they have called and explained that?  Hell yes.  did they?  Sometimes, and then got yelled at for being too busy or that we thought we were too good for the practice trying to bring it in.  We are all independent contractors. We all work on straight commission. And sometimes low hanging fruit got picked first. We all run our territories differently and are VERY BLESSED to be in a position where we largely get to choose who we partner up with. Is that arrogant? Maybe. But if I'm going to work my *** off for 50+ hours on a good week writing orders, training accounts about our lenses and technology, clean and remerchandise your whole case, box up all your returns in their cases and packaging, change light bulbs, repair broken transformers when necessary then I'm going to do it with people who don't argue with me about restocking, will set and keep appointments with me, pay their bills on time and get where it is we are coming from. 

Yes.  I'm a bit wound up. But I get so tired if people who describe us as this large company that doesn't care about the independent optometry practice. That think that Lux has more of an influence than it does, that we are rude, arrogant and difficult. One of the reasons we make such amazing stuff us because we push the envelope in a way others don't. We are proud of what we make, how it's designed and how we can do awesome things like protect the eyes of our military and raise money for YSC or our Infinite Hero foundation. We are a family. We laugh and cry and yell and work hard together. We aren't perfect. Some of us are better at our jobs than others. Just like in your practices. 

Yes. We sell in retail locations also. The industry is changing and not always for the better. I get that you guys don't like that. I even get WHY you don't. But it is what it is. We can all be angry at big box retail or go out and out perform, out educate and yes, out sell them. We have the tools and the skills to do it. Lets go. 

Stepping of my soap box now

----------


## disneyeyes

We have carried Oakley for two years and were recently informed our account was being closed because we did not have $8000 in sales last year.  Has anyone else run into this?  We sold mostly mens ophthalmics, did not have great sunglass sales.  What mens ophthalmics would you recommend to replace them with?

----------


## Craig

> We have carried Oakley for two years and were recently informed our account was being closed because we did not have $8000 in sales last year.  Has anyone else run into this?  We sold mostly mens ophthalmics, did not have great sunglass sales.  What mens ophthalmics would you recommend to replace them with?


Wonder if my letter is in the mail?  I just got one from Chanel that we did not do 120 frames per year and I say goodbye.

----------


## sylviaandrew

Hi,

If you are looking to buy Oakley Sunglasses in summers that looks sporty and suits with our lifestyle. Last month back my brother buy form Leightons opticians.

----------


## Barry Santini

My biggest beef is with companies that are escalating sales requirements each year, while cutting our potential pie in similar ways.

go figure.

B

----------


## optimensch

> My biggest beef is with companies that are escalating sales requirements each year, while cutting our potential pie in similar ways.
> 
> go figure.
> 
> B


I agree. It happens, and when it does I turn it upside down on them - if my sales of your frames are down, it isn`t about me....it`s about you. If you can`t design product people want to buy, despite our displaying it as we have in the past,  then go and complain to your marketing-product development team. 

Sometimes they are doing us the biggest favor by threatening to, or actually pulling the line from us....

----------


## optician2601

> Hi guys!  Oakley rep here. Now Barry, I'm sure Tuttle would be upset to hear you describe us all that way. Lol. So. I'm 44 and ABOC. I don't surf but I do enjoy the outdoors. I'm sorry if you guys aren't getting the service you need and if you would like to message me your info I can pass that along to the regional in your area. For the gentleman who wants to open an account, please message me with your location and I will personally get ahold of whoever is your rep and ask them to  contact you. Hang loose!!


Can you please help us bring in Oakley to our store?

----------


## ak47

what about the PAINT?  

oakley plastic frames, ophthalmic and sun, hold up amazingly well....however in my experience the PAINT PEELS AND CHIPS off of many many of the metal frames in the first year...VERY disappointing.  

please comment on your experience with OAKLEY PAINT and if karen would like to chime in about any quality improvement in this area, it would be great to hear.

----------


## vtodd2

I personally would not stock Oakley. There are far better sun wear on the market with more mature and customer service oriented staff. I would take a very close look at Kaenon Sunglasses. They have the leading lens technology in the industry. http://www.kaenon.com

----------


## optician2601

I got a hold of an Oakley Sales Rep.  Minimum is 100 frames.  Ouch

----------


## buckeyeoptical

I did the same size initial order its a lot of upfront money.  Best decision I've made yet.  The Oakley ophthalmic is my best selling and most profitable frame line mens and womens and the sunglasses fly off the shelf.

----------


## ak47

Take two.  

what about the PAINT? 

oakleyplastic frames, ophthalmic and sun, hold up amazingly well....however in my experience the PAINT PEELS AND CHIPS off of many many of the metal frames in the first year...VERY disappointing. 

please comment on your experience with OAKLEY PAINT and if karen would like to chime in about any quality improvement in this area, it would be great to hear.

----------


## Jarhead Daddy

Thanks for resurrecting the Oakley topic AK.  Thought I should give an update on how things have gone for us.  Ophthalmics are selling like hot cakes at a logger's convention.  Suns a little less so.  Our rep has made two or three visits total (had sporting accident that kept him from travel).  We definitely plan to see him more often in the future.  All in all, I say it is a successful relationship.

----------


## AngeHamm

We brought Oakley in about two months ago. It sat and sat and sat with almost no sales for weeks. In the last couple weeks sales have taken off like a rocket. Weird, but nice.

----------


## AdmiralKnight

I don't often post much anymore, but I do lurk a bit. I had to log back in to chime in on this post. We carry quite a bit of Oakley product between our two offices. Probably close to 200 pieces between us (which I guess doesn't count as 'quite a bit' anymore seeing these posts about 100 piece buy-ins). I've had my share of issues with them in the past, some of the most egregious coming after all the so-called changes they've made. We have the same issues voiced by many here; arrogant reps, poor customer service etc. None of those are worse than any of the other big companies (That doesn't make it good, or even acceptable though). The BIGGEST issues I've had recently have been with completely different issues though. The first of these issues came up about 18 months ago. I noticed they had started to charge tax on warranty opthalmic frames. A bit of backstory: In Canada there is no tax on opthalmic frames. They're classed the same as prescription drugs and prosthetic instruments, so I was a bit concerned when I saw it. Figured it was just a mistake... nope! The line I got from both the CS folks as well as my rep was that they consider warranties a service, and tax is very applicable to service fees. Nevermind the fact that they don't charge a fee, just the full wholesale cost of the frame, but hey, you can claim it on your tax and get it back at the end of the year! I still question the legalities of charging tax on these items, but it ended up being a case of choosing your battles. Almost two years later, they're still the only company that I know of that does this.  The biggest issue came up about 8 months ago. If it had only happened the once, I would have passed it off as an uninformed CS staff member. But then it happened a second time about 3 months ago. I'm sure you've all dealt with Oakley's backorder issue. My most recent order currently has 17 pieces on backorder. Not a huge deal when talking about stock, but when it comes to patient warranties? Calling into their CS line to try and order a frame under warranty, *twice* I was told the following:

"I'm so sorry, we don't have any of that frame at our warranty facility. We also have no expected date as to when we will be getting them back. However! If you want to purchase a new frame, we will be able to send it right away!"

Excuse me? Let me get this straight. My patient, who has already purchased his frame, has a legit warranty issue, but you're telling me you have no way of getting me a replacement frame for him under said warranty plan... but If I BUY a new frame, I'll get it right away? Well that's no problem right? Just send back the broken frame and get your credit. Not so much. Anyone familiar with Oakley warranties know they don't do the whole credit thing the same way other companies do. You get a frame. So if I try to return said broken frame, I'd just get a third one in it's place.

I'm sure Karen is a great rep. Reps can make a huge difference in the experience of dealing with a company, and my rep has been the only silver lining of the entire company. She helps me sort through the crap Oakley throws at me.. but that doesn't excuse the culture of arrogance the company has, and the fact that we have to deal with the crap in the first place.  


...PS: If you depend on Oakley's website to purchase frames/show customers different colors, I'd suggest not doing that for a bit. They just revamped their site and due to some errors (Again, CS's words) it caused a bunch of discontinued product to be listed. I was told this on Thursday of last week when I called them after receiving a frame that looked nothing like the photo on their site. A week later and the photo is still unchanged. Doesn't seem like they're in much of a hurry to fix it. Surprise surprise.

----------


## mervinek

I had a problem with them recently...our Dr's wife had a pair of suns that had temples that needed replaced under warranty.  (She got them through our office) They wouldn't send me the temples.  Instead, I had to send them in to the warranty department for them to take care of it.  After we already sent it (knowing that it would take a long time since it is Oakley and it always takes a long time) the wife found out she was able to get temples from her office (she works at lenscrafters and we are private practice) with no problems. It took us over a month to get her sunglasses back from Oakley for warranty.  What a mess!  As assumed...they give special treatment to Luxottica retail stores.  Figures.

----------


## optical24/7

There are absolutely no frame lines that are critical to the success of an optical. Why any of you put up with everything listed in this thread is beyond me. I've been Lux free for 15 years and can't recall but a handful in that time that walked because we didn't carry them.

----------


## AngeHamm

The infuriating thing about Oakley is their stubborn refusal to do anything the way the rest of the optical industry does it. Using their website to place an order or even to price one is an exercise in extreme frustration. I spent 40 minutes today trying to just get a damn price for a patient only to find that the source of their website problem was that the frame was "so new" that they hadn't priced it in their own web system. What??!!! First of all, the frame is "so new" that I've had it in my office for over two months. And second of all, why in the name of Beelzebub don't you have accurate pricing for your own product in your own computer system?! It's little things like this that make me want to throw the double-wide tower into traffic.

----------


## Outkast

Get *Rudy Project* you will be happier and their gear is top of the line, they have no buy in amount and the warranty and quality and staff are top notch.

----------


## Johns

> The infuriating thing about Oakley is their stubborn refusal to do anything the way the rest of the optical industry does it. Using their website to place an order or even to price one is an exercise in extreme frustration. I spent 40 minutes today trying to just get a damn price for a patient only to find that the source of their website problem was that the frame was "so new" that they hadn't priced it in their own web system. What??!!! First of all, the frame is "so new" that I've had it in my office for over two months. And second of all, why in the name of Beelzebub don't you have accurate pricing for your own product in your own computer system?! It's little things like this that make me want to throw the double-wide tower into traffic.


See post #137

----------


## AngeHamm

> Get *Rudy Project* you will be happier and their gear is top of the line, they have no buy in amount and the warranty and quality and staff are top notch.


A) I do have [and love] Rudy Project. 

but B) I never had 3-5 patients a week walk in and ask "Do you have Rudy Project?"

----------


## Outkast

This is true but we started doing a lot more radio adds to get the Rudy name out there and we are slingin a ton more of them, plus we got a lot more of them in house for people to see and handle, the results have been great.

----------


## Jarhead Daddy

Although the additional sales and draw provided by the Oakley brand is definitely worth it in our situation, we rarely see the rep.  Since his last visit, I have been trying to follow up with him on a couple of items.  He has not returned my calls or e-mails.  A rep can make or break the brand.  I hope ours can turn it around.

----------


## AngeHamm

We just met our new rep yesterday. He is a MASSIVE improvement over our previous one.

----------


## ak47

Interesting, no one will bite on my earlier post about paint finish on their metal frames...I guess its just me!

in my experience the PAINT PEELS AND CHIPS off of many many of the metal frames in the first year...VERY disappointing.

----------


## Jarhead Daddy

Update: Our rep still has not returned my calls or e-mails (since June 4).  Perhaps Karen would like to switch territories? :Cool:

----------


## Kelvin Tam

Has anyone encounter problems with lens peeling on Oakley Polarized lens? I am concerned as a few customer has showed up at my practice with peeling lens; some even less than a month old (not bought from me). I'd hate to be kept busy dealing with warranty claim and angry customers.

So I was wondering whether or not I should scrap the idea of opening an Oakley account. But quite a number of walk ins requesting for Oakleys. Dilemmas.

----------


## MikeAurelius

The number of companies selling Oakley's on-line has probably quadrupled in the past year. One person I know buys up entire lots listed on eBay, then sells them off piecemeal.

----------

